# php5-rrdtool Make Error



## rtwingfield (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm trying to `make build` /usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p7 and it fails as follows:


```
# make build
===>  Building for php5-rrdtool-1.00_1
/bin/sh /usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/libtool --mode=compile 
cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool -DPHP_ATOM_INC 
-I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/include -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/main 
-I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool -I/usr/local/include/php 
-I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend 
-I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include  
-DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c 
-o rrdtool.lo cc -I. -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool -DPHP_ATOM_INC 
-I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/include -I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/main 
-I/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main 
-I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext 
-I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c 
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/rrdtool.o

/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:42: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'rrdtool_functions'
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:58: error: 'rrdtool_functions' undeclared here (not in a function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c: In function 'zif_rrd_graph':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:125: error: 'pval' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:125: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:125: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:125: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:125: error: 'args' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:125: error: 'p_argc' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:126: error: 'entry' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:160: error: 'dataptr' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c: In function 'zif_rrd_fetch':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:224: error: 'pval' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:224: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:224: error: 'args' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:224: error: 'p_argc' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:225: error: 'entry' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:226: error: 'p_start' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:226: error: 'p_end' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:226: error: 'p_step' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:226: error: 'p_ds_cnt' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:262: error: 'dataptr' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c: In function 'zif_rrd_update':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:369: error: 'pval' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:369: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:369: error: 'opt' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c: In function 'zif_rrd_last':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:412: error: 'pval' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:412: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c: In function 'zif_rrd_create':
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:447: error: 'pval' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:447: error: 'file' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:447: error: 'args' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:447: error: 'p_argc' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:448: error: 'entry' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool/rrdtool.c:481: error: 'dataptr' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** [rrdtool.lo] Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool/work/rrdtool.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-rrdtool.
```

What to do?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you post the whole error message please? Use something like pastebin if it's too much. It looks like the real error happens somewhere before the bit you posted.


----------



## rtwingfield (Oct 23, 2013)

Will do.  (See previously edited output . . .not much there that looks askew to me.)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2013)

It may not look interesting to you but it does to me. You have a very old ports tree. This port was deprecated in June 2012.


----------



## rtwingfield (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the "second set of eyes".  I _assumed_ all was in order because I thought I had successfully updated the ports tree in early September, 2013 . . .this year!  I'll reload, and try a remake.


----------

